# Edible Chew Things for 6 Month Puppy



## Dee2727 (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi all, I hope this is the right place for this thread, as it's related to food.

My Keeshond puppy Rosa is almost 6 months old, teething. I desperately need to give her some kind of edible chew toy that will keep her interest, something that will satisfy her chewing needs for longer than half an hour, because she keeps going after doors, doorframes, walls etc no matter what toys I give her. The woman at my pet store said rawhide wasn't good for puppies as they can choke on it, or it swells in their belly if swallowed, so I have not tried that yet.

What age is appropriate for raw hide, pigs ears, bones etc? And can anyone suggest any alternatives in the mean time?

And while I am here, can anyone tell me how much peanut butter I can give her? Do I stuff a whole (puppy) kong with it, or just smear it around the inside, then freeze it?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Kyle071785 (Nov 28, 2013)

We've been using bully sticks since our pup was just over 3 months old. The lack of adult teeth resulted in him taking nearly 1-2 weeks to gnaw the full thing down (we'd get the 12" thick ones instead of the thin/short ones). 

He also used the Whimzees potato chews (although they don't last that long) when he was younger. 

As he got his adult teeth in, he started getting Himalayan Chews (hard cheese) as well. Definitely a favourite of his and he gnaws at it daily now.

The first and last time he was given rawhide (by a relative), a piece got lodged in his throat and I had to pull it out. Never again for me.

in terms of 'bones', the only ones that Jax has gotten are the raw meaty bones that you can buy at any butcher shop for pretty cheap. He started getting those at around 10-11 months of age although you can start earlier if need be. 

Some people will suggest nylabones or their related alternatives for chews, but after Jax consumed part of it then vomited it back up that same evening, I just stay away from them 

Peanut butter...a small amount smeared on the inside will suffice. When you do smear it, make sure its reachable though or they may just end up getting frustrated. For example, Jax is currently 55lbs. When he does get peanut butter he gets approximately 1/2 tsp and he's content. Personally, I've never frozen his Kongs but many people swear by it as it "lasts longer". 

Good luck


----------



## Nissa M (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi there, we've got a 4.5 mo pup here who's in full on teething mode (early developer?) and this is something I've struggled with as well. The advice I've received and everything Ive read here has been super helpful. Here are a few things we've found have worked well for us to minimize his chewing on inappropriate items:

- raw frozen large lamb bones (full femur bones and shoulder bones have been best) 
- raw frozen beef knuckles
- dried beef tendons 
- Kong's stuffed with yogurt (plain) and kibble and frozen 
- interactive food puzzle with frozen chicken stock ice cubes placed within the puzzle 
- raw frozen duck feet
- rope toy soaked in chicken broth and frozen 

We also wipe wintergreen oil on all non fabric household items that he's been tempted by (computer cords, some baseboards, chair legs, etc) and this totally discourages his chewing (and smells amazing). We can thank kikopup for that idea! 

Perhaps goes without saying, but all of the above chews with the exception of the kong we supervise (not like all eyes on pup the whole time, but we keep him on a mat in the same room as us). I also take the raw bones away after about an hour, exchange with a tartar buster (yes! these too are great) then give it back a little later of he's getting chewy again.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Erin80 (Oct 12, 2014)

My pup is 4 months old and teething as well!
He currently grinds his front teeth on his Himalayan chew like CRAZY. Those ones are so hard, they last soooo long. He also loves his bully sticks....I give him one every 4-5 days probably. He is a strong chewer and can finish one in a day if he wants to. 

I do one Kong a day. Usually it is stuffed with PB and dog biscuits. I use quite a bit of PB in there, maybe 1.5 tbsp....? I have also stuffed it with frozen pumpkin cubes. I like to layer, so I will put kibble or biscuits (tiny ones or pieces of liver treats) in the bottom, then stuff a pumpkin ice cube in there, and top it with PB. I am in the process of freezing chicken broth as well, in ice cube trays, then popping a cube into the Kong. He seems to love anything and everything I put in there. I've also frozen PB, banana and biscuits. The frozen ones last WAY longer.

Other than that, he's had pig ears but doesn't really like them. He had a cow hoof, but again, not a huge fan and it STINKS. I bought him a split antler for Christmas so we'll see if he likes that or not. My main things are bully sticks, kongs, and then the Himalayan chew is out all the time and he chews as he wants to.


----------



## Babael (Sep 19, 2009)

We've used the Himalayan chew, raw rec bones, bully sticks, and antlers.


----------

